# Pump from your well when the power is out !



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

We are water professionals who got tired of waiting for major pump manufacturers to fill this age old need. Having your own drilled well is a major asset. Your own independent source of drinking water ! Modern submersible pump systems do an outstanding job of delivering water from your drilled source.....as long as the electricity is available. These systems take up a lot of room inside the usual 6" well and there have been no handpumps available, *that a normal homeowner can install*, with the submersible system in the well. Weight and cost are prohibitive, even with the very few products that have tried to fill the need. Something simpler and more affordable has been needed for decades.

We are completing Alpha testing this month on a new, simpler, homeowner installed hand pump that we feel anyone with average strength can install. Each system will be custom designed for each customer. The Storm Pump delivers 50 psi water at a rate of a gallon per 7 strokes of the handle from average depth. I will post more on this thread as we get closer to market. Comments are invited.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

any way we can get a test model out here at my plantation =)


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Leon, we will be doing some Beta testing soon, sending discounted systems to a limited number of customers so that we can see if our instructions for installation are easily understood. Feel free to contact me at 208-277-7416 anytime for information, answers, or progress reports and i will see what we can do for you. My name is Fred.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds interesting.. I'm sure many will be happy to purchase this item. I only have a shallow well with pump in basement. Easy to install a hand pump. I will follow this though for others....


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Watercanlady, you don't need this but most folks who live on drilled wells need one that will fit in it with the standard(electrical) pump in place when an emergency takes out the power. Your comments are certainly helpful here though. Thank you.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

stormpump said:


> Watercanlady, you don't need this but most folks who live on drilled wells need one that will fit in it with the standard(electrical) pump in place when an emergency takes out the power. Your comments are certainly helpful here though. Thank you.


I am excited about this for the people who do need it. My best friend included. I will be following this thread for sure....


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, Lady! We will have much more info and videos when we finish the Beta tests. We are aiming for Sept 1 to get the pumps out to customers for their reaction and any final tweeking. Stay tuned.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am interested too, depending on the costs involved.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

The system costs will depend on each individual well, of course, but I will be able to give some average costs very soon. Stay tuned


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

I promised updates earlier. We have been testing to be sure we have a simple, virtually maintenance free, efficient, easily installed, pump system for emergencies. Our original piston seal survived 2,000 pump strokes and looked good but failed at about 2,500 cycles. That was unacceptable to us. We have just completed more than *50,000 cycles* on the improved design and have declared a winner! There has been no measurable wear.

We will now fine tune our installation instructions, produce some accompanying DVDs, open a website, test the Storm Pump on a control group of customers, incorporate their impressions........ and bring it to the high volume market before the end of the year. Small orders will be taken in the next 4-6 weeks.

Our mission was to produce a highly efficient system that can be installed in a drilled well regardless of whether a submersible electic pump is in place or not. We also wanted it light enough and simple enough for most customers to install in their well without a hoist truck or professional help (that costs $$) and durable enough to last many many years with only periodic, very easy maintenance.

I would be delighted to answer questions by phone or email. 208-277-7416 or [email protected]


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Just another progress report. We have chosen the final piston design after several strong endurance tests of various seals. The one we have been trying to make fail since my last update appears to be practically immortal. We will continue the test but are now moving into the cosmetic phase and will install the first market product in my well in the next week or two. That installation will provide the pictures and installation video that will accompany the first units sent to customers. I will put pictures here and a link to our website as soon as they are available.

By the way, the design testing (trying to find a seal replacement point) has exceeded 225,000 pump strokes with no loss of pressure...... it is a winner. Maybe I should change the name to immortal


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm extremely interested in the outcome and pricing.

1895gunner


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Gunner ! Give me a call anytime and I'll answer your questions. 208-277-7416 The Skype is an option, not a requirement.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is something for the matter that I might be investing in myself 

Triple Seven Safety Siphon Self Priming Pump : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## lorie (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't wait to see the pics and link!


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I am excited to see the finished product and the videos....


----------



## 45reloader (Nov 3, 2012)

Very interesting pump idea I'm hoping it works out great for everyone. My sister really needs something like this.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like stormpumps two week update will be a 2+ months update. Here's to hoping the field trials didn't fail (raises glass....) and that they are just putting on the final touches.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. We set a high bar for Storm Pump. "nearly maintenance free for longer than needed" was a priority. NOW we can offer it for sale. We completed an endurance test of 250,000 pump strokes(more than 25,0000 gallons) without losing pressure. Visit our still under construction website for a look: Storm Pump Emergency manual backup hand pump for your deep well . We will have the PayPal button and video up soon.

Call me or email me for more detail at :

208-277-7416 or [email protected]


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess I posted 7 minutes too soon! 

Thanks... I'll check it out.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent an email asking for a price. I've got a couple of shallow wells with regular hand pumps, but I've also got a deep drilled well that holds really sweet water at one of my hidey-holes. This might be something I need.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

I put an idea in the off the grid section of this site that may or may not work.You guys should check it out if it were to work im sure it would cost less than the storm pump. if it works maybe i should get a website and try to peddle it here too. Sorry storm pump guy but i thought this website was for sharing ideas not to sell your products.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

mvan70us, sorry if you are offended. I asked the site owners how to introduce the idea and what rules to follow. I was told to put the info and updates on a thread. I do not mean to spam or do anything but explain the idea and provide contact information for those interested. The interest has been encouraging.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

Yea im sorry storm pump, I got a little riled up over what is probably a fine product..Can you give a rough idea of the price of the pump or do I need to contact you or the website?


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

No problem. The pricing is somewhat variable because each well is a different animal. But an example would be for a well with a static level of 100feet or less. In that case, the cost of the entire system would be $1,865.00 plus shipping. This includes all necessary components and replacement seals, etc. It is designed to be mounted on your well casing and left in place permanently. You don't have to remove the existing electric pump system. It is simply available to pump water from your well at any time. It is easier for me to answer questions on the phone than by email and posting replies. Give me a call.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to apologize for the delays. We extended our endurance test to more than 250,000 pump strokes and refined a few more small points, put more detail on our website Storm Pump Emergency manual backup hand pump for your deep well to answer questions and sold a group of units to a customer in Alaska. Finding the most reliable and economical shippers and suppliers has been interesting. If you visit our website, hit the specs/info link for more details. We are now on the market, can take all credit cards through PayPal and will fit your specific well parameters. General pricing is on the site now. Shipping will range between $150-$250 in the lower 48 depending on the depth required. The standard 100 ft unit weighs 165 lbs including all pipe and parts.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been asked why the Storm Pump seems expensive, why it makes a sensible SHTF investment. I guess the simplest answer to the cost question is that permanent quality ruggedness is more expensive than more disposable, breakable gear. We wanted to present a hand pump that is virtually indestructable, weather proof, efficient, and able to produce water without electricity for a very long time. We believe we have done it. This pump will provide you and your family with water regardless of conditions and is designed to be installed in virtually any drilled well. It fits along with your main line piping for your main, electric pump system. As long time water well professionals we demand top quality performance for the smallest investment. In a SHTF situation I want water whenever I need it. I don't want to worry about my pump breaking or running out of power or performance. We are proud of The Storm Pump.

Check our website above or call me at 208-277-7416 if you have questions or just want to discuss water supply.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps this page from our site will add some detail and answer some more questions > stormpump.com We enjoy talking to folks who are preparing their families for any emergency. You can call me at 208-277-7416 at any time. The number is also Skype enabled. My Skype nickname is _hoodoo1342_


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a well. Willing to be a tester


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

AsteroidX, we appreciate the offer. We seem to have enough customers who will give us reports on their pump's performance for now. I'll keep you in mind..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah my well is a good distance from my house and I have been looking for an alternative water source. I do have running ground water 7 months out of the year from springs but it is brown water. I need to go up to the source but thats off my property. So something like this would be a great back up.


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

AsteroidX I think it would take care of your water needs in any emergency. It may even be possible to use it to run a hose to your house to pressurize your pressure tank so you can use all your faucets and only pump when the pressure drops too low to be usable. That depends on elevations and distance. The Storm Pump is designed to produce water at 40-50 psi. Call me at 208-277-7416 to talk about it. Anytime is fine.

Fred


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

I should mention, AsteroidX, that we have tested it to 100 psi successfully. We ran an endurance test by pumping at 45# for 125,000 pump cycles, then continued at 100 psi for another 125,000 without losing pressure. Every pump comes with replacement piston seals for the possibility that you may need to pump more than 25,000 gallons during the course of a long outage like in the case of when the SHTF. The seals are easily replaced by the well owner.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I do have an uphill grade from my wellhouse. I think it was done near the street in case utilities ever came through. Which they didnt. Im certainly looking at this option as a good back up plan. I have to admit I dont know much about PSI and what it would take to run my house but even getting it into the wellhouse from the ground would suffice as this is intended for emergency usage. I noticed the 100foot thing Im in the Pac NWest so I have to assume they went 100ft. My dad did some work on the well several years back with installing a filtration system so he may know these things. It sure has taught me about the dynamics of underground water. So many people just assume your gonna go out and dig a well and have water.

Ive bookmarked your site to show the landowners and hopefully I can convince them of the need to have a year round viable back up water system. I always get the well we can just boil water from the stream. The stream which is spring fed dies during the hotter summer months. Would your system hold up to hard water iron/arsenic ?


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

AsteroidX, without seeing your well and system I can make some assumptions that may help. If you have a pump house with your pressure tank there beside the well, the Storm Pump will pressurize your pressure tank. That means that you will only have to pump some more when the water pressure in your house falls to less than usable. Then you just pump more water into the pressure tank to bring it back up.

Your well may be quite a bit deeper than 100 ft. If so, as long as the "static water level" of your well is within 250 feet of the surface (max level we have tested to date), the Storm Pump will work in your well. If the landowner needs mor info or help figuring this out, have him either email me or call me. Let's continue the conversation here too. The back and forth will help other interested members. Storm Pump Emergency manual backup hand pump for your deep well


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone else have something to add to this thread now?


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought it would be worthwhile to reopen this thread and invite comments and questions. Ask what you will.


----------



## tsenator (Jan 31, 2013)

This looks nice, but little to NO information of solution in your website -- Just a picture and some very basic questions answered with NO detail - I checked and there are WAAYYYY too many questions to be asked on how it will fit and be used -- ESPECIALLY for a hand pump that will cost ~$2000 (WAYYYY more than the big heavy duty electric pump I already have installed).

You REALLY need to do a lot of work, in most cases I would just delete your site and click off your link, but I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. But so many unanswered questions. How or does it tie into the existing plumbing from well to house? (Below the pitless ? How?) or does it require all new plumbing back into house (and requisite burial below frost line) How does it attach to well cap ?... Do I have to run a whole other pipe in parallel to the existing well pipe that is down for the existing electric pump ? Why can't I use the existing pipe thats already below the water line? (will another pipe even fit in my 4-6" well hole with casing??) etc etc - (hundreds more questions)

I think a DETAILED schematic how this all works and goes together in common electric well pump situations is seriously required. -- at the very least you need to get those video's up


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

First to tSenator, we invite questions by phone, email, or in the chatroll. I think you might have missed the info/specs link. Sorry you didn't find answers to your "hundreds" of questions on our website and we will add more pictures as we go. Yes this system is separate and in addition to your main electric pump system. It is to be mounted permanently on the well seal we provide. Yes we have installed our pipe inside a 4" well liner that had the 1 1/2" galvanized drop pipe to the electric submersible system in place. It went in easily. The Storm Pump is independent of power supplies. It can be modified to operate on a variety of motors and mechanical apparati if required. If you want to permanently pipe it into the house that can also be done. Can I answer every variation in a simple sentence, no. The FAQs you referenced are simply that, Frequently Asked Questions. Your turn.


----------

